# Micro Iwagumi vase



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Shou stone rubble in ADA nile sand, in an 8" diameter vase. 

One marimo ball, a long night, and a whole lot of thread later...










Final placement


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you mean ripped up marimo balls? Seems like peacock moss would look too big in there. Do you think that the sand will be able to hold it's slope? A couple of little cherry shrimp would look cool in there.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, marimo carpets are done similar to ricca carpets, cut up marimo balls are tied around small stones or affixed with stainless steel mesh and they eventually grow in. They give a really nice 'rolling hills' effect. I was just considering peacock moss because I have it on hand. It all depends on if I can find stainless steel mesh.

the slope isn't that steep, I'm confident that with the addition of the moss covered stones it will be more stable. and it's been holding just fine so far.

edit: Oh, caught your edit about the cherry shrimp, I was considering it but I've had cherry shrimp in a similar vase and they didn't do so well, so I think this one will be livestock free as well.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I wasn't confused on how you would use marimo balls, just curious if maybe there was a new kind of moss out. Marimo balls are actually algae (Cladophora aegagropila), just misnamed as marimo moss balls.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha, I was referring to both peacock and marimo when I said moss, I'm quite aware that marimo is a sp. of cladophora, I just figured everyone knew what I meant with the common name of marimo 'moss'. Sorry that I confused you!

Lol, I guess that second moss is a little redundant, my bad.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I like it! Mini-Sanzon. The only Marimo concern is thickness when it grows in.


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, pretty neat!  Nice little stones.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hey, question that seems like it applies... how to you cut the marimo moss so that it grows in? is it like gutting a fish?? cut the center and pull it paart to make almost a cone.. or strips?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

the larger marimo balls are hollow, so you just cut them in half and then cut or tear them into small patches and attach them to pebbles.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

did u get it at michael's dollface?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I got the vase from michaels.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dudeeeee, i got this huge vase from michaels thats 2 gallons lol, saved a betta fish condemned to die in a school project and put it in there

sorry to jack your thread doll!

but either way, looks like this could be a fun llittle project!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, michaels and beverlys actually have some pretty awesome stuff in their glassware sections. I know that michaels has 7" glass cubes like the Do!aqua ones, they have square glass trays that would be pretty cool for a wabi-kusa. I was considering picking one up but the molded glass was kind of bulky, so I got this circular vase instead.


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Does this Micheals have an online store?
Since i don't seem to recognize this name anywhere in Hawaii.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dollface said:


> yeah, michaels and beverlys actually have some pretty awesome stuff in their glassware sections. I know that michaels has 7" glass cubes like the Do!aqua ones, they have square glass trays that would be pretty cool for a wabi-kusa. I was considering picking one up but the molded glass was kind of bulky, so I got this circular vase instead.


they have something called like a hurricane vase large or something, and its about 2 gallons, i'll snap a pic and show you what it looks like.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

RianS said:


> Does this Micheals have an online store?
> Since i don't seem to recognize this name anywhere in Hawaii.


Michaels (and Beverly's) is a large chain craft store. They have an online store, but they only sell glasswares on site (for obvious reasons.) 

They have a store finder on their website though, you might be able see if there's one near you. 
http://www.michaels.com/art/online/home
http://www.beverlys.com/


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated photos in the first post, the marimo is in place. Now I just have to wait six months for it to grow in.


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Thanks 
Just as i figured there are no stores in Hawaii for either.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Final position:



























Got a nice little LED desk lamp for it. I'll probably get a nicer round placemat eventually.


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks great Dollface,  impressive little setup.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome little setup, I really like the light that fits it so well. 

Could you use a mousepad under it? 



RianS said:


> Does this Micheals have an online store?
> Since i don't seem to recognize this name anywhere...


Well I wouldn't be surprised due to your location! They don't have them in outer space.

Micheals is a dangerous place for me to go into because I walk into the glass isle right away and debate buying a bunch of cool cubes and stuff... scary place.

-Andrew


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful! 

How often do you find yourself topping off the water/doing water changes? I tried doing a pico scape in a 5"x5" glass cube but gave up and turned it into a bog pico vivarium after the algae went nuts.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I have to top off with about 3/4 to a cup of water every other day or so, but my cats drink out of it, so it isn't really reflective of just pure evaporation. Without the cats I might have to top off 1cup every week.


----------

